# Remington might be rehomed.....



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am writing with a very heavy heart this morning, as I am considering rehoming Remington. I am at a loss for what to do with him, and can no longer trust him. For the past few weeks he has been getting up out of bed at night and roaming the house. He has gotten into the habit of pooping in the living room, and then raiding the cabinets. I moved all food from the lower cabinets to up high, and he found this funny as all he does is move the chair over to help himself to whatever treats and goodies he wants. Let me add that he has a sweet-tooth, and more often than not finds something gooey and messy to eat all over my floors. Last night I was at wits end with him, as he got out of his kennel yesterday and ate part of the house alarm - Did he eat it causing it to go off, or was it going off and he decided to eat it? I don't know but he ate it none the less. So last night he was relegated to the kennel... Oh but that didn't last. He managed to break his kennel, eat me out of house and home, poop on the floor, and then jump in bed with me so that I woke up next to him. While I love Remington more than I have ever loved anything I am at a loss for what to do to make him happy, and I just cannot take him attacking my house like this... Do any of you have any advice? I have called a few trainers, and am waiting to see what advice they have. 

Thanks! 
Mindy


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

First of all, I'm so sorry. I can feel the sadness in your post. 

How much exercise does Remington get? I have a 2-year-old standard and if she doesn't get (at minimum) an hour walk a day, she gets bored and sassy. If I remember correctly, you may not be able to physically do this yourself. Could you hire a dog walker?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He spends the better part of the evening swimming, and running in the yard. He runs and runs then comes in and plops with his tongue hanging out lol. He is such a goose. The past few nights, he has been groomed, as he has found mud and burs.... I think he is getting plenty of activity....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What kind of kennel do you have, wire or plastic? How is it broken? Swizzle know how to unlock his crate but now if it is double locked. Was his potty training solid before? Child locks would work for your cabinets. I am sure you can work your way through this.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Potty training was solid... He has never had "accidents" and this seems very intentional, as it is always on the foot of my easy chair. I had not thought about child proof locks, but will look into that this weekend... He has a large wire kennel, about three feet wide by four feet long. Since he is so good at pushing the sliding lock out of place, I zip ties to close it, so he bent the sides and pushed his way out.... and I never heard a thing... I am not so worried about the kennel it can be fixed, but I don't want him hurt pushing out of it...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have no advice for you, I just wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you and hoping that you figure out what to do for Remington. I hope you won't have to rehome him. Hoping a trainer will be able to assist you. 
Hugs :hug:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Lily's-Mom. I have cried all morning, but I want to do what is best for him. I feel like he is acting out because he is not happy.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I know you are concerned for him and his safety and well being. 
Has something changed recently to make him unhappy? I am astonished that he forced his way out of a crate! If he usually sleeps in bed with you, could you close the bedroom door do he can't get in to mischief in the rest of the house? (That's what I do with Lily).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if what he needs is more mental stimulation, rather than simply physical exercise? Nose work is fun for dogs, and very tiring - 15-20 minutes can be as tiring as a one hour walk. It is also something that does not require much physical effort from you and can be played indoors or out. It does sound to me as if he could simply be bored, although I would be checking for worms or any other cause for an increased appetite. Don't despair yet = you sound tired and worn and unable to see the woods for the trees. With some brain work for Remington, and some creative thought around management techniques, I'm sure you will find a way.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am sorry you're feeling like this. I just know you can work through this. First of all, remind me how old he is. 

What kind of training is he getting? It sounds like he's in dire need of some structure and a whole lot of mental exercise. It does wonders for behavior over all. 

I would get him on a very strict routine with lots of obedience sessions through out the day. I sounds like he's getting pretty good exercise.

No more free roaming in the house. Go back to potty training like you would a young puppy. He's not doing it on purpose. Dogs are smart but not that smart. Something may be stressing him out as well. 

So, fill his mind up with intellectual things to do. New tricks, new obedience skills, agility...something where he has to think a lot. You'll need some kind of secure kennel for those times you can't watch him. Get someone to help you when you can't be right there, if you can get someone. It sounds like you need some help and moral support. 

You can also get those puzzle toys where they have to figure out how to get the treat out. Make sure he has plenty of things to do when kenneled. A stuffed Kong, puzzle toys, if they're safe to leave unattended. Some aren't. 

This dog sounds like he just needs to grow up some and with that maturity will come some civilization. lol. Really....don't despair. This won't likely always be like this.

Hang in there. See if you can get this under control. Give it a little more time if you can. If you're really at your wits end, then perhaps you're right. I don't know what your life style is. Maybe you just can't spend the time needed for this particular dog. Some dogs seem to take excessive amounts of involvement and some just don't. Some days I feel the same way to tell you the truth.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry. How sad. I am hoping that some combination of mental stimulation and restricted access will work for you and Remington. Could you crate him at night? Or at least restrict him to your bedroom? Love the ideas for mental stimulation and child locks for cabinets.

PS -- I can't believe that he is able to push a chair over to get what he wants. How smart is that!? Very impressive.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Has he been seen by a vet? I know that sometimes inappropriate elimination is a sign of a medical problem. As for the food stealing, my cat does that but he is not as smart as a poodle, so if I put something in a cabinet it is safe. But leave it on the counter and it is gone quickly.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the worst moments of any dog owner's life is that time where you have to honestly and seriously consider finding a new home for the dog. I truly empathize with you and hope whatever you do, it's the best for you and your pooch.

I see a lot of people suggesting that you should go back to the basics with crate training and finding some mental stimulation toys. I completely agree. We use Kyjen puzzles and an IQ Treat Ball.. I'd use these items at night and make a game of fetch or other physical exercise - the more mentally and physically tired he is, the better. Maybe feeding him earlier in the night will keep him from having to go in the middle of the night? 

I'm also wondering if something traumatic or stressful happened where he's suddenly behaving this way. But everything I've experienced tells me that dogs don't hold a grudge for days or do something out of "revenge."

Finally, I'd definitely find a way to keep him contained in his crate. Can you padlock it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

To answer some questions for you all Remington is about 3 and 1/2 - a little over. I had been closing us into the bedroom at night, as he roams and always has. He gets up several times a night to patrol the house. When I have company this is problematic, as he thinks that no one is allowed past the bathroom ha ha. The problem has become I cannot run the AC if the doors are closed. Within days of him coming to live with me a few years ago, he alerted to changes in my BG, and was diagnosed with insulin resistant brittle diabetes. I count on him to watch over me when I drive, as he catches it when it starts to go up or drop. He still does this, and is wonderful on the weekends. We have no problems with acting out toward me. However last weekend we went to Austin and he would give my mother these horrible looks. When I was working on a paper for grad classes he bit her laptop and then tried to head butt it off the desk. Finally we compromised, I laid in the recliner and worked from my iPad with him in my lap and all was good. Monday I worked later than normal and he was a terror. He went straight to the pool and jumped in. Swam a few laps jumped out and went to the mud. He was covered in burs and mud so I brought him in gave him a bath and brushed all the burs out. He was constantly licking me. As soon as I dried him off and combed him again I was beat and we went and curled up in bed. All was fine until he got up and went digging through the cabinets for a snack. 
It is not uncommon for him to eat at night, as he isn't a morning eater like my other pups. When we go to the farm he grazes all day, but does not get to do that at home, as he has to be in the kennel - separation anxiety... I am at a loss for why he does this. We have been through this cycle before, though not this bad... He does this for a few weeks then is back to being my good boy. But right now I cannot trust him even to work as my SD. Last weekend we went to eat, which is always difficult timing medications and getting food, so I need him - he alerted, then climbed up into the booth next to me and put his head in my lap. This is not something he normally does. 

I did check his poo for worms - I could see nothing, but will take him to the vet - I had not thought about a medical problem, as he was just checked out a few weeks ago when I had my incident and he was growling at me... I wanted to make sure I had not hurt him in some way... I had not, he was just unsure of me. But things went back to normal, and he was my loving little man again. I am just baffled by what is causing this. 

Thank you so much for your comments and help. I am making lists of everything that you have said and advised, please do not think I am taking your comments lightly. 

Mindy


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like a restless poodle. He eats only at night (like Charlie used to do) and once he eats he gets energy and use this new energy to raid the house. I feel he gets plenty of exercise but then after eating at night he goes being restless. Like Charlie, he needs to do something hours after digesting so I stop feeding him at 8pm. If he refused his plate then he is on his own. Currently, he's been good with eating before 8pm and ate his breakfast too now.

I wonder what happen if you feed him breakfast (start at 6am and take the plate away at 8am) and dinner (start at 6pm and take the plate away at 8pm). No more food afterwards. No treats in the meantime until he gets his restlessness to a bite size. I deprived Charlie of treats for about 3 months until he gets his eating habit down. Sorry I know I sound harsh but that's for Charlie's best interest. He is much better now and I shower him with treats whenever wherever till he slacks on eating and I take away his treats again. We play this game Charlie and I but I think we understand each other. He is an awesome pup.

I think you can make the kennel escape-proof with no problem. Handle the separation anxiety by stuffing your clothes into his bed. That should help him with his separation anxiety.

Good luck!!! I hope you get to keep him after trying many things from trainers and what the PF suggested as well.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He might have a thyroid problem. The change of sleep pattern and the pacing in the middle of the night are considered to be symptoms of thyroid problem. 

I'm sorry this is happening to you and Remington. I can imagine how frustrating it is. Hopefully you will find a solution soon.


----------



## PoodlesinSpace (Aug 31, 2013)

sorry no advise but lots of great replies. Just wanted to offer my support and hope something works out.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your issues with Remy, as I know just how important he is to you!

I can only ask if you both have had a thorough checkup to rule out any physical reasons for the behavior. I know he has alerted in different ways in the past when you were having things going on. 

Has a new person come into the situation? Or maybe there was someone new and now they are not there as much? I know that when there is change that sensitive dogs like Remy react to change in differing ways. Not much help, but maybe something to give you a direction to look? I don't know. 

Other than that, I have no suggestions only cyber-hugs and warm fuzzies hoping that will help you navigate these new waters. And know that here you will have a place to vent, ask for help or just get cyber hugs whenever you need them. 

Blessings and peace to your house and all who dwell in it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, Mindy! My heart sank when I read the title of your thread. I join everyone else in voicing my concern for you and Remington. You got great suggestions. I know you will take all the measures possible to try to set things right. *schnauzerpoodle* read my mind! I wonder if Remington's behavior is related to a possible thyroid problem? Dr. Jean Dodds has written widely about the thyroid-abberant behavior connection, as have others. This sort of sums up what brought the possibility of Remington's thyroid being out of kitler to mind.
Are your dogs seizures caused by Canine Epilepsy or Autoimmune Thyroiditis?
*Another interesting association which as been increasing in frequency is the link between thyroid dysfunction and aberrant behavior. Typical clinical signs include unprovoked aggression towards other animals and/or people, sudden onset of a seizure disorder in adulthood, disorientation, moodiness, erratic temperament, periods of hyperactivity, hypo-attentiveness, depression, fearfulness and phobias, anxiety, submissiveness, passivity, compulsiveness, and irritability. After the episodes, a majority of the animals were noted to behave as if they were coming out of a trance- like state and were unaware of their previous behavior.*​ 
I had Chagall's thyroid panel run through Dr. Dodd's lab just to have a baseline, thankfully all is well with him. Perhaps it's worth discussing doing the same for Remington during your vet visit. I have my fingers crossed things can be resolved and all goes well for you both. You are such a sweetheart, I don't want you to have a moment's heartache! Please keep us updated on how things are going. :clover: & :hug:

Just some info links. (You know I can't help but try to link you up!) 
Home
Dr. Becker Interviews Dr. Jean Dodds (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/30986-thyroid-aggression-connection.html#post366778


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, how sorry I am that you are having to go through this! I know how heartbreaking it is to have to consider re-homing a beloved pet, and especially one who is so special to you as Remy is. I hope you will find a solution and not have to re-home him, but I know you will do what is best for everyone. I agree with all of the great advice from the PF members. If you find that there is no medical problem causing his behavior, you might try to find a behaviorist rather than just a trainer to help you figure out how to work with him and correct his problem behavior. I wish I could be more help, and please accept my hugs and prayers for your successful and happy resolution of this problem. Please keep us informed and don't hesitate to use us as a sounding board if we can help.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry your having such difficult times, dear... I think you got some good advice here and hopefully everything will work out soon, for the best to both of you. You are in my thoughts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Sweethearts... and hope it's simply a phase.

To reinforce the bottom of a wire cage u can sometimes take some half-inch plastic pipe and weave it thru as many openings as u can... as low as u can. It may discourage him from trying to go under. 

All the best, hon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! I can't even think of you without Remington!!!! I second the thought on having his thyroid checked as odd behavior is one of the hallmarks! Hope you find the answer to all the problems . Good thoughts and prayers to you both..........


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gosh, if it is his thyroid (can cause all kinds of havoc) it can be treated. My thyroid is very low without meds. lol. And you wouldn't believe how different it feels when it's corrected from when it wasn't. Otherwise, behavior modification is entirely possible too. Hang in there.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No one has mentioned the escape proof crates:
48" Heaviest Heavy Duty Dog Crate

or this
Police K9 Equipment Military K9 Working Dog Equipment - Crates

or this type
Proselect Empire Steel Dog Crate


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Acting Out*

Sweetheartsrodeo;

Perhaps it is a medical condition. But it has been approximately 14 days since you mentioned possibly adopting a student, and I was wondering if Remington might be acting out because he is still angry and jealous about sharing precious time with you. 

He loves the Farm.

Perhaps you could experiment this week and give him extra one-on-one time and focus on increased mental stimulation, walks, playtime---anything one-on-one and special. 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you had a health check lately maybe he is picking up some vibe from you that is still unsettling him!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you and R. I hope you can get this figured out. I feel your hopelessness and pain. Get him and yourself checked out. If it is Thyroid, it is an easy fix. Carley takes meds twice a day for hers. It's cheap and easy to give. She will take it right out of my hand. I will ask my sister if she has a clue to what is going on with him. So sorry!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Update*

Last night was the best night we have had in a while... When I got home, I put food out for everyone, and let Remington out - he ran three laps around the yard just smiling. He then ate. I kept checking on them, but left them all outside until a little after dark. Remington was ready to come in. When he did, I separated him and took his favorite toy and threw it to him for the next hour. At this point it was near 10PM and I was exhausted. I went to shower and for the first time in a long time he climbed in with me... I thought ok? So I quickly got out before he could get totally wet, and dried him off. He jumped in bed and I raised the baby gate so he cannot jump it. He woke me up twice during the night, once jumping off the bed and back on at the foot, and the next time turning around to cuddle up next to me in a different place. There was no mess this morning, and he was wagging his tail and happy - something that has not been so in the mornings. 

I do think that perhaps the situation with my student disrupted Remington's world, as he loved Tony and would go to the room where he was living and look for him (long story but my district made an issue of it and he is not able to live with me). While Tony was there, he was taking Remington running with him in the morning and evening - no doubt Remington misses that. So, I have arranged for someone to come in today and tomorrow to walk him mid-day. We shall see how this goes. 

I called my vet and he said he is not prone to believe that there has been a change between mid-August and now. We ran a gambit of tests but have a tentative appointment for next week. He recommended changing the schedule, and then told me to be home more lol  He said that knowing Remington this is because work hours have increased and he had been used to me being home with him all day in the summer. Now with work plus grad school I am not giving him the quality time that he needs - This will change... 

We plan on going to the farm this weekend and I am going to go buy some of his favorite treats. I ordered some of the scent stick things and hope they will come before we leave. Thank you all for the advice. I am trying to integrate as much of it as I can  Thank you for the link to the Kennels Outwest! I love one of the sites, and have a long list of items that will be ordered  

Mindy


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I was thinking the same as Outwest, one of those super strong crates like Kukukucho got. Also, I really believe the more obedience training your dog has, the better relationship it will be between you. He needs to respect you more, and your rules. Maybe it's medical but he does have a history of flouting the rules (stealing food, growling at your loved ones etc.), so a real commitment to obedience training might be the ticket. I think that it's important because in this case, who besides you would give him a good home? I can't think of anyone who would ever love him as much as you. So it's worth it. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Gator (Sep 16, 2013)

I am assuming Remington has been neutered. If not, that is the first thing I'd do. Second, it sounds as if he wants to be near you. I am assuming that you kennel him elsewhere in the house if he can so this at night and you are unaware until morning. Have you tried kenneling him in your bedroom with you so you can correct bad behavior as it starts. I know it will interfere with your sleep for a while, but it seems he is craving your attention and of course sweets as you say. All my dogs except one sleep in the bedroom with me. The puppy learned via "monkey see, monkey do," and followed the example of the older dogs. We all go to bed at the same time and immediately lights out and bedtime--just like kids--as I am retired, I sleep in as long as I want and they follow my example. They stay in bed until I have gotten my coffee and then we all go out in the backyard to potty and play. The puppy was crated in the bedroom until the day she turned six months and found she could jump on the bed. She has slept on the bed ever since. She never gets down as she is afraid she will have to relinquish her spot to the two older dogs who graciously gave up the bed to her and sleep on pallets on the floor. Do you have older dogs that Remington could use as role models? I find that it really helps with younger dogs. Of course you want a good role model as they can easily learn the bad behaviors as well. I'm single so I don't have to worry about a husband not liking my dogs living with me so closely.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am so glad to hear ya'll had a good night!  What you wrote about the time he was spending with Tony and looking and missing him made so much sense. I have a friend who say Lexi is like a person in a poodle suit. I think that really decribes them so well, they are just plain scary smart and while very adaptable, they are very much creatures of habit. I hope you have hit on ideas to help Remington to have new routines that he loves.  Poolde hugs to the both of you.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Last night was the best night we have had in a while... When I got home, I put food out for everyone, and let Remington out - he ran three laps around the yard just smiling. He then ate. I kept checking on them, but left them all outside until a little after dark. Remington was ready to come in. When he did, I separated him and took his favorite toy and threw it to him for the next hour. At this point it was near 10PM and I was exhausted. I went to shower and for the first time in a long time he climbed in with me... I thought ok? So I quickly got out before he could get totally wet, and dried him off. He jumped in bed and I raised the baby gate so he cannot jump it. He woke me up twice during the night, once jumping off the bed and back on at the foot, and the next time turning around to cuddle up next to me in a different place. There was no mess this morning, and he was wagging his tail and happy - something that has not been so in the mornings.
> 
> I do think that perhaps the situation with my student disrupted Remington's world, as he loved Tony and would go to the room where he was living and look for him (long story but my district made an issue of it and he is not able to live with me). While Tony was there, he was taking Remington running with him in the morning and evening - no doubt Remington misses that. So, I have arranged for someone to come in today and tomorrow to walk him mid-day. We shall see how this goes.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad it was an improvement last night! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for good days and nights from now on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Greetings Gator, 

Yes Remi is neutered. He does sleep in bed with me, as do two of my older female poms. I do not use kennels in the bedroom at night, my other dogs sleep in a baby bed with lots of pillows and stuff for their comfort. Normally Remington patrols the house a couple times a night, but this behavior of destroying items and stealing food is new. He counter surfs, but this is above and beyond that. I am taking everyone's advice and changing my schedule, and trying to let him run more before bed. 
Mindy


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am truly blessed to have such a wonderful group of people to ask advice from! Thank you all so very much!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, I sure hope everything works out and you are able to keep Remington with you, as I know how much you love each other. The suggestions about medical checks and super crates are great ideas. If it's not medical then it would have to be behavioural, which can be worked on. It sounds like your Remington is a smart lad, and perhaps independant. Have you read about the nothing in life is for free? and similar types of training? I think he would benefit from knowing that you are in charge and that you alone will meet his needs so he doesnt need to patrol the house or search for his own snacks. Maybe he needs more firm rules, your other dogs seem fine with the current set up but Remington is taking advantage of it maybe? It sounds to me like he pushes you around a bit to get his own way. This could be the source of his problems, in my humble opinion. BUt then, I'm always on the look out for pushy poodle syndrome, as Ralph would try to get away with all sorts of things if i didnt nip it in the bud as soon as he started. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this, we are all here for you - judgement free - whatever you decide.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you give him any Benadryl ? I tried it for Stella when she got so itchy and man, she kept me up all night long. She was so restless and ran around all night. It took twice before I figured it out and then I ask the vet about it and he confirmed that yes, it does a lot of dogs that way...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad you've all had a good night, and that it has helped to put everything into perspective.  I suspect Remington is a highly sensitive dog - how else would he have picked up on your BG issues so quickly - and that perhaps you are always going to have to pay attention to how changes in your routine, your health, your mood, and everything else affect him. But he gives you so much in return, I'm sure it is worth it! It must have been heart breaking to feel even for a moment that you could no longer make him happy...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

FJM - It was devastating. I had spent an hour cleaning up his mess just crying because I know I cannot physically do that, and it isn't healthy to have that kind of environment. I kept thinking this is his way of letting me know he is not happy. Then I thought back about August when he didn't want to come near me, and all I could think of was I have to do what is best for Remington. I love him beyond all reason... I love my other dogs too, but there is just something about Remington that is different. I cannot imagine my life without him, and am very hopeful that this boils down to a pushy poodle who got bored and listless. 

Carley's Mom - I have not given him any form of medication, though have thought about getting the air things that release a calming element... I don't know if they work or not but have considered it... 

FrankGrimes - He is a pushy poodle for sure. He is very used to getting his way and knows he is the king of the house. I have relied on that pushiness to let me know when there is something wrong physically with me... So maybe now I have let that go to far and must remind him that I still rule the roost - on occasion  

Again thank you so much!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I was interested to read that he alerts to your low blood glucose. I'm also surprised that no one else mentioned refining that talent with more training to have him certified as a diabetes alert dog and a service dog. Then he'd have a job to do and be with you all the time.

He'd have to be VERY obedient in public, and perhaps pass a public access test, but I think it's worth thinking about.

I, myself, have taken a workshop in training diabetes alert dogs--it's not rocket science, and you may be able to do it yourself. I heard that Debby Kay will be bringing out a new book about training your own diabetes alert dog. In the meantime, you can learn a lot from the _Super Sniffer Drill Book_ by Debby Kay (who taught the workshop I took). You can find it on Amazon: Super Sniffer Drill Book - A Workbook for Training Detector Dogs: Debby Kay: 9780983785606: Amazon.com: Books


Debby taught the first class of ATF explosives detection dogs and is HIGHLY respected in the world of detection dog training. She's also very devoted to training diabetes alert dogs.

Debby also holds workshops for owner-trainers, too.

Send me a private message if you want a few training tips to get you started.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I won't reiterate what all the other wise people mentioned. But it does seem like things might be looking up. I wish you all the best. I can't imagine going through this worry. (((hugs)))


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So happy for you that you have seen some success in Remy. I enjoy reading about his escapades. And he seems invaluable to you with the diabetes. Wish you the best luck!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

read this thread with great interest. a lot of valuable advice. i just want to add that i think humans underestimate the effect stress of any kind has on our dogs, but especially the emotional stress they pick up from us. i believe they react in more overtly physical ways than we do. i recall visiting some friends a few weeks ago who have a small, well-behaved, aging but still spritely chihuahua. we talked for about an hour about an issue that was very stressful to them. about 45 minutes in, their chihuahua suddenly vomited on the floor - for no apparent reason. she had been in the room with us the whole time, had been calm and quiet, didn't eat or drink anything but suddenly vomited. i think she picked up their stress and reacted - actually in much the way they wanted to react with regard to the way they had been treated. people say dogs like routine; i wonder whether, in fact, what they like is the fact that routine means all's right with the world of the humans they live with.

hopefully all will be right in your and remington's world.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

patk said:


> read this thread with great interest. a lot of valuable advice. i just want to add that i think humans underestimate the effect stress of any kind has on our dogs, but especially the emotional stress they pick up from us. i believe they react in more overtly physical ways than we do. i recall visiting some friends a few weeks ago who have a small, well-behaved, aging but still spritely chihuahua. we talked for about an hour about an issue that was very stressful to them. about 45 minutes in, their chihuahua suddenly vomited on the floor - for no apparent reason. she had been in the room with us the whole time, had been calm and quiet, didn't eat or drink anything but suddenly vomited. i think she picked up their stress and reacted - actually in much the way they wanted to react with regard to the way they had been treated. people say dogs like routine; i wonder whether, in fact, what they like is the fact that routine means all's right with the world of the humans they live with.
> 
> hopefully all will be right in your and remington's world.



I totally agree with this!! My Mom even calls my Angel a barometer! She says that whenever things are in the least tense or upset the dog reacts! But on the other hand she is also happy when we are! 

It sounds as if Remy maybe trying to get across how upset he is over all of the change and let you know that he just needs to know that things are safe and all is well with the world. 

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers! 

Blessings!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

mvhplank said:


> I was interested to read that he alerts to your low blood glucose. I'm also surprised that no one else mentioned refining that talent with more training to have him certified as a diabetes alert dog and a service dog. Then he'd have a job to do and be with you all the time.
> 
> He'd have to be VERY obedient in public, and perhaps pass a public access test, but I think it's worth thinking about.
> 
> ...


Actually Remington has passed all of this with flying colors and travels with me everywhere. I have not been able to take him to work with me, as I encountered problems with the district (imagine that?! - sorry still upset about how they handled stuff). He is wonderful in public and does great. Up until now his training has been solid. But after his newly acquired behaviors I want to make sure he is doing right before taking him out again. 



patk said:


> read this thread with great interest. a lot of valuable advice. i just want to add that i think humans underestimate the effect stress of any kind has on our dogs, but especially the emotional stress they pick up from us. i believe they react in more overtly physical ways than we do. i recall visiting some friends a few weeks ago who have a small, well-behaved, aging but still spritely chihuahua. we talked for about an hour about an issue that was very stressful to them. about 45 minutes in, their chihuahua suddenly vomited on the floor - for no apparent reason. she had been in the room with us the whole time, had been calm and quiet, didn't eat or drink anything but suddenly vomited. i think she picked up their stress and reacted - actually in much the way they wanted to react with regard to the way they had been treated. people say dogs like routine; i wonder whether, in fact, what they like is the fact that routine means all's right with the world of the humans they live with.
> 
> hopefully all will be right in your and remington's world.


As he has never acted like this before, I think it has to be a culmination of things - the stress level in my household is toxic right now... There is no doubt about it. Work has been crazy since we came back in -Mid/Late August. This grad class has SUCKED!!! I am so worried about losing my 4.0, then there are family issues with both my grandfather and grandmother being in a nursing home and both having heart failure in Mid August... Oh not to mention my medical issues... My poor baby - now that I have put it in perspective he might have just needed a naught day or two :argh: lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to be living a very low stress life at the moment - and previous experience has taught me just how great that good fortune is! But I know when I am rattled I have less patience with the dogs, and they become nervous and liable to attention seeking. I'm also more likely to forget the basics like taking them out regularly, and picking up on tiny signals that are usually enough...

I wonder if some shared relaxation, like T-Touch or dog massage - might help both of you? Poppy has always loved massage, and Sophy, who was less keen, is hooked since I found how to release the spot that is still a bit stiff from her trapped nerve a few months ago. It is one of those comforting activities that relaxes you both - might be worth a try.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am using TTouch at the moment. Have been reading the books on it for about 5 weeks and got the DVD that I had to order from America(I live in England) yesterday. Have watched it and it is very good. Billy was quite anxious when being left and could get very overexcited at times. Yesterday we were at an agility class and he got very hyped up and started barking while the other dogs were doing their bit. I did lots of TTouch on him, and he calmed right down. I am really enjoying doing it and would highly recommend it to anyone with dogs.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I've just remembered I also used it on my friends staffie. One of her other staffies had just had a puppy and this really had stressed out this dog who is quite hyper anyway. She was jumping around all over me and her tail was stuck right down between her legs,she felt so tense. I Ttouched her all over and after a couple of minutes her eyes starts to droop,my daughter said she's going to sleep mum,and she was started to doze off. She just seemed to completely relax and her owner said she was quiet for the rest of the day.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Remington could be picking up on all the stress. The exercise and mind games should help with this. I have heard good things about T Touch. How does one learn how to do it? Is there a book, video or do you need to take a class? I would be very interested in learning this too.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Remington could be picking up on all the stress. The exercise and mind games should help with this. I have heard good things about T Touch. How does one learn how to do it? Is there a book, video or do you need to take a class? I would be very interested in learning this too.


I am going to do some research on the TTouch.. I have never heard of this.... I picked up a clicker last night and he loves it. Was not keen on any of the mental stimulation toys... But when I woke up this morning - at 4AM he woke me up.... there was no mess... He snuggled back down and slept. All is getting better  Knock on wood!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> But when I woke up this morning - at 4AM he woke me up.... there was no mess... He snuggled back down and slept. All is getting better  Knock on wood!!!!


IMO, dogs... 'specially smart ones like Poodles, will 'act out' when they're not happy abt something. Even with a certain level of vindictiveness. And I believe that pooping on the living room floor is diagnostic. 

Almost as if their thought process is "If you're gonna change my world around, I'm gonna poop on yr floor."

So, hopefully, as his world normalizes, the behaviour will go away.

Fingers crossed, Sweethearts!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mindy, So glad things are looking up and you're feeling more hopeful! In regard to Remington soiling in the house, this blog entry by Dr. Emily Levine, a veterinarian who specializes in pet behavior problems, may explain why. 

Do Pets Pee Out of Spite? | Fetch the Facts...
Fetch the Facts…
A veterinary behaviorist shares advice, knowledge, and interesting tidbits from her practice
Do Pets Pee Out of Spite?
Often times pet owners will find urine or feces around the house and believe their pet is soiling because he or she is mad or spiteful. *Dogs and cats do not soil to be spiteful or because they are mad.*

Let’s think about this for a minute. If pets soiled out of spite, that means they would have to perceive urine and feces as something gross. This is a human perception of urine and feces, not a dog or cat’s perception. For them, there is nothing gross about elimination. In fact, they often investigate other animal’s urine and feces to learn more about that animal. *If the dog or cat seems to look as if they know they did something wrong when they have soiled it is simply because they have learned that soiled areas PLUS the presence of the owner means bad things ( e.g. punishment/scolding).*

So, *can animals soil for underlying emotional reasons? Yes! The most common emotional state underlying soiling is anxiety.* *This is the number one reason why punishment should not be used for soiling issues. If your pet is house soiling, you need to figure out WHY the animal is soiling so an appropriate plan can be put in place.
*
~Emily Levine, MRCVS, DVM, Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary Behaviorists


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

If you put TTouch for dogs in your search engine,you will get a website devoted to it. In England we also have a website devoted to the English branch of TTouch which was started by a lady called Sarah Fisher who went to the states and learnt about it from Linda Tellington Jones who founded it. The 2 books I bought were from Amazon and were called:
Getting in TTouch with Your Dog, and Unlock Your Dogs Potential. I also ordered a DVD from America called A TTouch of Magic For Your Dog. It came yesterday and is very good. 
I know they do workshops all around the world to teach it aswell,and there should be plenty of info about this on the websites.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've heard so many good things about the TTouch method. Here's a short video on it.
UNLEASH YOUR DOG'S POTENTIAL! - YouTube


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a good introduction that one. There are lots of good short videos on you tube. I would recommend getting a book as you can keep reading it and refer to it when you need it. I wish there was a training class near me that did the TTouch groundwork lessons as they look really good. It's a lovely kind way of training your dog.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Is Remington a program Service Dog ? If so please report your concerns to the program that you got him from.

If he is not my first thought is that he is a Service Dog and he can't get to you to do his job. Is he in training or has he passed his PAT? 

I would highly recommend that you check out the the information offered about DAD. I am anxiously awaiting the publication of Debby's new book.

As a Service Dog Trainer and Handler myself I know that training is an ongoing process. Building and maintaining an SD team is always a work in progress. All of your problems sound fixable to me if addressed properly. Contact your trainer if you have one and if you don't Find a trainer that you feel comfortable with.

Holding good thoughts for you and Remington.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have had multiple meetings with my school district regarding bringing him in, and have learned that the law means nothing here. I watched a wonderful substitute teacher be fired for trying to bring her service dog on campus with her - she was epileptic... My choice is leave it alone for now, and check myself before I leave home and as soon as I get to work - it is only about 5-10 min, and I drink a bottle of OJ as I drive. So far this has been good. As of now I have been taken off all medications and am scared to death. Remington is alerting as soon as I get home with frantic hand licks - the signal my BG is high... You maybe very right that he is trying to get to me and can't and does not understand this. He is not a program dog, he is actually a rescue. We have been through a huge amount of training, and as you said it is on going.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Mindy, 

After doing some digging, the only way that the school district may not be breaking the law is while Remy is a Service Dog, if he has not gone through a specific organizations training, at their training venue, they can by Texas statute exclude him. 

Here is some links that I found:
Office of the Governor Rick Perry: Committee on People with Disabilities - Service Dogs

This looks like good info: http://nsarco.com/

In the statute links they even specifically mention educational facilities, but also says that all dogs have to be run through training with recognized organizations. 

So I think that it will depend on the paperwork that you can show. The Justice Dept specifically states that allergies are not a valid reason for exclusion and their rules do supersede any state regs as to that. But States can determine the level of training required. 

Hope this helps. 

Sometimes to get someone to follow the law, I have made copies of the reg that is valid and provided them with copies. It doesn't always work, but usually.

We want Remy with you because we care!

Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much Angel's Mommy!


----------

